# Izabel wants wet food



## Izabel (Apr 27, 2012)

I have just adopted a 3 year old that was re-homed via rescue. She has been pampered a bit too much in her diet and will only eat wet food. How should I help her adapt to dry food and how long should this change take? She also does not respond to training treats. Sniffs and turns away. Is this part of settling in?


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Why does she HAVE to eat dry food?? Wet food can be better for her...
Maybe try mixing the dry food with a little bit of wet to ease the transition?

Congratulations and welcome to the forum!!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Welcome!!...I wouldn't make any changes until she has had a chance to get use to her new home..and then I would do it very gradually. (I don't think anything is wrong with wet food by the way, but to each his own)
Looking forward to seeing some pictures!!


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Welcome!!

I would certainly let her keep eating the wet food. It is much better for them! My Lizzie could really care less about training treats either. If you really want her to eat dry food do as Tammy says and mix it with wet. Lizzie wouldn't eat wet or dry. She was a very picky eater until I started cooking for her. She never misses a meal now.

Pictures please!


----------



## lucymyhavanese (May 1, 2012)

let her settle in with the wet food and every mealtime just add a kibble or two and for the treats try giving her some meat that you might eat just maybe a little cheaper quality


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

When I was right out of school, I took a job at the airport in Raleigh. A stray German Shepherd hung around for couple of days, and I finally told him to get in the car when I was on my way home. He stayed with me for three days before he would ever eat anything. Finally, he did start eating.

Some time later, his owner showed up looking for him. It turned out that the owner worked at the most famous steak house in that part of the country-Angus Barn, and the dog had been raised eating left over steak scraps.

He was one spoiled dog, but wasn't going to starve himself to death when it came right down to it.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

If you want to do him a favor health wise , stick with the canned. If you insist on kibble, good luck.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Nothing wrong with good quality wet food.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

clare said:


> Nothing wrong with good quality wet food.


Yep, much healthier.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Tom King said:


> When I was right out of school, I took a job at the airport in Raleigh. A stray German Shepherd hung around for couple of days, and I finally told him to get in the car when I was on my way home. He stayed with me for three days before he would ever eat anything. Finally, he did start eating.
> 
> Some time later, his owner showed up looking for him. It turned out that the owner worked at the most famous steak house in that part of the country-Angus Barn, and the dog had been raised eating left over steak scraps.
> 
> He was one spoiled dog, but wasn't going to starve himself to death when it came right down to it.


ound:


----------

